# cable training



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I recently got another new puppy and have been working with him pretty much every day and have been loving it. Now i already have a really well trained GSP that is a very strong retriever, however there is always room for improvement, so i bought a retriever training book to try to incorporate some retriever training tricks with my newest pup. As i was reading there was a cable method in the book that looks awesome and i am excited to try. 

I was just curious how many guys have tried using it to train their dog on blind retrieves and doubles and triples?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

shootemup said:


> I recently got another new puppy and have been working with him pretty much every day and have been loving it. Now i already have a really well trained GSP that is a very strong retriever, however there is always room for improvement, so i bought a retriever training book to try to incorporate some retriever training tricks with my newest pup. As i was reading there was a cable method in the book that looks awesome and i am excited to try.
> 
> I was just curious how many guys have tried using it to train their dog on blind retrieves and doubles and triples?


Trained a good number of dogs and familiar with most all methods but never heard of cable training. Curious, where did you see this and what is it?


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Its a method used by Larry Mueller in his book speed train your retriever ill try to post up more details about how the whole method works. It sounds like a good method in concept.


----------

